# Just how amazingly awesome is The Fly?!



## Elf On A Shelf (25 January 2015)

He's done it again! Hurricane Fly has won his 5th Irish Champion Hurdle! His 22nd Grade 1 win and he is now 11yo. What else is there left for him to do? 

Well done Willie Mullins for keeping him in tip top condition for us to enjoy for all these years!


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 January 2015)

They called him an equine super star and that is exactly what he is, god knows what Ruby is going to ride in the Champion Hurdle, he said he will make his decision on the Sunday before, what a decision though, head or heart.


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 January 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152906350255379


----------



## KautoStar1 (25 January 2015)

He's amazing isn't he. When he gets upsides & eyeballs his opponents he is just deadly.  That said I think he is better on a flat track but Ruby has a hell of a choice.


----------



## bonny (25 January 2015)

He is a legend of a horse and deserves more credit than he gets for his achievements, he's a horse who seems to want to win and to keep coming back and doing so often is amazing. Sad that he doesn't seem to be as good at Cheltenham for whatever reason as he could have gone down as the Champion Hurdler for years. I hope he doesn't come across this March and stays in Ireland where he seems to be unbeatable !


----------



## JDH01 (25 January 2015)

Horse is brill ruby Walsh is awsome&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Clodagh (26 January 2015)

I reckon Ruby will go with Faugheen. He doesn't have a heart! 
The Fly was amazing, I thought it was Jezki all the way when Ruby started nudging way out but the Fly just doesn't know what 'beaten' means.
I couldn't believe Willie Mullins saying hew was 16hh - I always thought he was about 14.2! Jezki must be a giant of a horse.


----------



## pip6 (27 January 2015)

Superb horse & team behind him, all deserve more accolades than they get.


----------

